# Lawn fungus



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

What better place to ask lawn advice than a photography forum in a fishing website right? Anyway I'll give it a go. I have spots of this showing up in my front and back St Augustine lawn. Anyone know what it is and how to treat it? I am just assuming it is a fungus of some sort. Thanks.


----------



## Ranger Dan (May 28, 2007)

might try a spray of soapy water. A non-chemical way to treat tons of pest problems.


----------



## Ag96 (Feb 17, 2006)

I have had similar patches in my yard. Usually shows up when we have had alot of rain, but has never really spread or killed large patches of grass.

I posted a pic that looked similar to this on a outdoors website and a lawn guy told me to use the remedy below. I never used it so I can't say how effective it is.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The fungus can be wiped out using whole ground cornmeal at a rate of 10-20#/100 sq ft.

A good fertilizer for this time of year is the "Texas T" organic. It will cause fewer problems with diseases than the standard commercial.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Send that pic to Angler 2407, Drew will know what to do with it. He is in the business.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks Ag and Dutch. I sent a PM to Angler. We'll wait and see what he says.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Looks like slime mold.
Slime mold spore masses coat the grass and look like cigarette ash on the surface of the blades. The spores can be easily wiped off. Remove the mold spores from the grass by rinsing with water during dry weather, or mowing and raking at any time. Baking soda spray, potassium bicarbonate will kill it. So will cornmeal. These molds can cover the above ground parts of the plant with a dusty dark gray mass. They usually disappear when the weather becomes drier. They tend to develop during wetter weather.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

We have a winner. Thank you Reality. Slime mold it is. (thanks Dutch...Drew gave me an answer too straight away) Seems it's just from all the torrential rain we had and once things dry out and I mow a bit, it should all go away. I'll be sure and post more pictures of my grass once it has cleared up


----------

